
OOP in C - ausjke
https://www.codementor.io/michaelsafyan/object-oriented-programming-in-c-du1081gw2
======
ausjke
I have always been thinking about the other way, i.e. using a subset of C++
for a better C, e.g. using its class data type but not those template and
abstract/virtual/lambda functions etc.

